# Fallout New Vegas Mentats...



## Arravis (Jun 22, 2010)

I had made these as stocking stuffers last year... I had some left over empty ones so I re-filled them and sent some over to Obsidian and Bethesda as thanks for the upcoming Fallout: New Vegas.

As far as the manufacture: after quite a bit of searching I found some blank tins, then very carefully measured the box to make sure the labeling would fit just right. As far as the design of the labels I went with a combination between the look of Mentats in Fallout 2 and in Fallout 3. I did all the illustrations and layout in Adobe Illustrator (all vector artwork). I printed them out, ran them through a decaller (laminates one side and makes the other side sticky), and carefully placed them on the tins. The bottom wrap around label is one giant piece that sticks to itself, so you have to make that just right. The decaller I have access to doesn't do a very good job of sticking to metals, so I had to do a few tricks like that one to ensure everything would stay in place. For the mentats themselves I used Spree, since they most resembled Mentats. The wife and and I had to go through a ton of theatre-sized boxes of Spree, separating the red, purple, and orange ones by hand (with gloves). We even added hand-cut green-foam inserts between each layer of candy so the layers wouldn't get damaged and everything stayed in place. So there you go, probably way more information than you wanted .

-Arravis


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 23, 2010)

That is amazing, Arravis. I wonder what they will send back!


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy hell...

Nicely done.


----------



## Vigilance (Jun 23, 2010)

So awesome. And here I thought no one was more geeked for F:NV than me.


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## Arravis (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed them, thanks!


----------



## Arravis (Jun 23, 2010)

Kaodi said:


> That is amazing, Arravis. I wonder what they will send back!



I suspect both teams are way too busy promoting and getting ready to go gold with the game to bother; I just wanted to send them a thanks for all the many years I've enjoyed the Fallout universe (going all the way back to the original Wasteland).


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 27, 2010)

Those are very cool. Do you have any left? I'd be interested in buying a couple.


----------

